# Friday night..



## Bapao (Sep 16, 2011)

So it's Friday evening... Most people are out and about getting wasted and having their idea of fun. Some of us are still sitting in front of a computer screen and posting on forums though...

But we should be _out_ and having fun right?

What's your "excuse"?

So to be fair, I'll start; My excuse is that I can't go anywhere because I have my son over in the weekends. Wouldn't want to be anywhere else at the moment anyway to be perfectly honest ...But hey, I'm old, have already done the majority of what there is to do and see in terms of "kicks". Most people here have only just started experiencing the urge to get out and about though...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2011)

Saturday morning, recovering from a huge hangover (notrly)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2011)

I feel sick from thirsty thursday


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 16, 2011)

BLD solves and being forever alone.
Unless I am where I used to live. Where i would be at my friends house, or cube meetup with chris.

My life so exciting.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Saturday morning, recovering from a huge hangover (notrly)


 
Sorry. Hooked on GMT. My bad ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't be bothered/It's boring/I'm watching Minecraft the Movie 10 (its 10 hours long).



Spoiler



Well I just finished watching Minecraft the Movie 10, all the way through. It was fun. 2 hours yesterday, 8 hours today.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 16, 2011)

my ex made sure everyone i know hate me so i can't really go anywhere with anyone -___-

i would quit cubing to just punch her in the face would be totally worth it

meh who needs friends anyway >.>


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> my ex made sure everyone i know hate me so i can't really go anywhere with anyone -___-
> 
> i would quit cubing to just punch her in the face would be totally worth it
> 
> meh who needs friends anyway >.>


 
Oh god. Sucks mate. PM me if you want.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Sep 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> my ex made sure everyone i know hate me so i can't really go anywhere with anyone -___-
> 
> i would quit cubing to just punch her in the face would be totally worth it
> 
> meh who needs friends anyway >.>


 
Hit a woman? What on Earth?

I have no excuse. That's why I go out on Friday Nights.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> my ex made sure everyone i know hate me so i can't really go anywhere with anyone -___-
> 
> i would quit cubing to just punch her in the face would be totally worth it
> 
> *meh who needs friends anyway* >.>



If that type of influence on them was so easy for her to attain, then chances are, they weren't _real_ friends of yours to start with...

Still sucks. Have been through that.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 16, 2011)

Relaxing from the day-after-day work from the past 5 days.
Communicate w/ friends via internet.
Cube.
Relax more.
My cat.
Homework if there's a lot.
No plans.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 16, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> Hit a woman? What on Earth?
> 
> I have no excuse. That's why I go out on Friday Nights.



she deserves it -__- i could make a huge list of really annoying things she has done


----------



## Jungleterrain (Sep 16, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> she deserves it -__- i could make a huge list of really annoying things she has done



I think we all deserve some type of corporal punishment.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 16, 2011)

My partner and I just watched Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion. Each holding a wrestless sleeping kid. Quite a good evening as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm usually not allowed anywhere special. If I were allowed to walk down my street I'd be out everyday.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 16, 2011)

http://fridaynightwaltz.com/

(Assuming there's no Jammix instead.)


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 16, 2011)

saturday night is usually party night


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 16, 2011)

Fried egg, fried egg, gotta get down on frieeed egg..
I just relax and appreciate the day off of homework. (I do weekend work on saturday or sunday)


----------



## Owen (Sep 17, 2011)

Night is for sleeping, and if you're doing anything but sleeping, you're bad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gotta get down.

Anyway I work til 9 P.M., and will go to bed almost as soon as I get home because I have to wake up at 6:40 to get prepared to run a 5k race at 8, and then I work 10-2. So I will not be going out tonight.

Friday I usually stay in. Saturday is my party night, and Sunday is my relax night.


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 17, 2011)

No football game= Band people get to relax.


----------



## Samania (Sep 17, 2011)

Watching hours of Korean Dramas~ :3


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 17, 2011)

It's even homecoming night for our high school and I'm here at home XD

Meh, got weekend homework done and just prefer to be on the Interwebz talking on these forums and people from my school that are shut-ins like me :O


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 17, 2011)

Grounded : (


----------



## asportking (Sep 17, 2011)

Cause I don't have any friends.

Not trying to sound all sad about it or anything but, well, that's the reason.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Sep 17, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> No football game= Band people get to relax.


 
Woot! marching band! Same with me.
However next week's homecoming!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2011)

Thursday is student night and I'm pretty sure I am still drunk from last night...


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 17, 2011)

On an air base in Afghanistan... not allowed to leave lol


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I kind of did go out and get wasted...


----------



## Maniac (Sep 17, 2011)

Sick...


----------



## Rollinggum (Sep 17, 2011)

Partyyying!!!!


----------



## Sillas (Sep 17, 2011)

Friday Night = class on college.
Saturday Morning = class on college too. ¬¬


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2011)

Picking out a movie on NetFlix to watch with my beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 17, 2011)

got home from work at 3:30pm and slept till 9pm, cuz i can. now trying to figure out what to do until i'm tired again


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## NeedReality (Sep 17, 2011)

The only time I've really done anything on a Friday night was when my friend and I played videogames on the night of Prom - that's the closest to partying I've ever been (by choice, of course - I just don't like doing things with people)

So, I've got no excuse as I always just sit around at home like this.


----------



## CubeLTD (Sep 17, 2011)

Becoming a weekend hikikomori............................... for every weekend.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 18, 2011)

My excuse is that all my friends have left to start university except for one, so there's no one left in town. And I need to pack all my stuff for uni as well... So I stay up late and watch Scott Pilgrim vs. The World instead!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 18, 2011)

since school started friday night=sleep 20 hours


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 18, 2011)

Lack of social skills, probably due to Asperger's Syndrome. But thankfully I don't have a need of contact with people. I can sit home for weeks and spend time with my mother and grandmother only.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 18, 2011)

Ezy Ryder said:


> Lack of social skills, probably due to Asperger's Syndrome.



I have that. It's horrible. even if I try to be sociable I fail miserably.


----------

